# Best in ear headphones (for music and movies) under Rs 3.5K?



## Leo500700 (Feb 26, 2016)

Recently bought Soundmagic e80s, but didn't like the treble emphasis which made them sound a little squeaky/fizzy. My usage is limited to watching movies and listening to music (prog. rock) so voice clarity is important. I don't mind a little bass emphasis but as I've learnt, higher treble kills it for me.

Other options that I've considered are-

MEE M6 pro (out of stock however in most online stores)
Sony MDR XB50AP
RHA s500i
RHA m350i
Audio technica ATH ANC23
Brainwavz S0

Other suggestions are of course very welcome.


----------



## jackal_79 (Feb 26, 2016)

Maybe this will help you:
Best In-Ear Headphones for Every Budget | NDTV Gadgets360.com


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 29, 2016)

I've been using the Mi in ear headphones (piston 3) for some time. Awesome stuff and barely 1\3 of your budget


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 29, 2016)

Signature Acoustics C12 is one of the best sounding IEMs that you will get sub-3k.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 1, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> Signature Acoustics C12 is one of the best sounding IEMs that you will get sub-3k.


I will second what anirban said. I have used it for few days and it's pretty worthy of the price tag.

Sent from my LG-E970 using Tapatalk


----------



## zapout (Mar 1, 2016)

How about vsonic vsd3s. 
I've been using it for 3 months now. 
No comparison in this price range imo. And I've listened to c12 and e80. 

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 1, 2016)

zapout said:


> How about vsonic vsd3s.
> I've been using it for 3 months now.
> No comparison in this price range imo. And I've listened to c12 and e80.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk



cant comment on that since i have not listened to the vsd3s


----------



## Leo500700 (Mar 4, 2016)

From what Iv'e seen online the VSD3S's have the same problem as the e80's, that in an attempt to sound crisp and clear they emphasize on treble.
Iv'e shortlisted the following - 
Xiaomi Mi Piston 3
Sennheiser CX 3.00
Sennheiser CX 275
RHA s500i


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 4, 2016)

I recently had a chance to listen to CX275. Personally speaking - I didn't like the sound signature. I have used better pairs than these within that budget.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 5, 2016)

Xiaomi piston 3 +1


----------



## Leo500700 (Mar 5, 2016)

I guess it then comes down to signature acoustics c12 and mi piston 3. Btw there's Xiaomi Hybrid duals which haven't been released in India yet. Should I wait for them. They're dual driver earphones for ~Rs. 1000.


----------

